# Georgia's Animal Haven in dire need



## wll9deb (Jun 3, 2010)

We are Georgia's Animal Haven and are in dire need of help! Due to noise nuisance fines and also zoning issues we must move 50 dogs by August 3rd, 2010. We are licensed by the Georgia Department of Agriculture as a licensed animal shelter and have a 501c non-profit status. We need foster homes, people who are looking to adopt, volunteers, anyone with resources to help us secure another property to relocate to. All of our dogs are spayed/neutered, up to date with all required shots and wormed. Most of our dogs are also leash trained, crate trained and also house trained. Our dogs are all very socialized and are all allowed out in huge corrals for several hours a day. Please help us to continue the mission that we started over 3 years ago. There are so many dogs in dire need in the United States. Any and all responses and or resources are greatly appreciated. Our contact number is 912-228-4652.


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

Do you have a webpage?


----------



## wll9deb (Jun 3, 2010)

petfinder.com Georgia's Animal Haven


----------

